# [Solved] internet explorer script error



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

when I visit certain internet sites, this one especially, I get:

Internet Explorer Script Error

!An error has occurred in the script on this page.

Line: 2
Char: 5
Error: invalid character
Code: 0
URL: http://www.wpxi.com/index.html (or whatever website I am on)

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page?

I am running internet explorer 6 on Windows ME. If I choose to continue running script, there are things missing &/or distorted on that website. I have already put all internet options to default and the script debugging is disabled. I don't know what else to do. Any suggestions as to why this is happening and how to fix it?

Thanks bunches,
Lisa


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to the TSG forum  :up:

This may help

http://www.jsiinc.com/SUBK/tip5000/rh5067.htm
http://www.jsiinc.com/subj/tip4900/rh4962.htm


----------



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry, I should have put this in my post (which I have now edited in) I have Windows ME. Also, I get the error message when I enter a site from an address that I typed, so it's not a hyperlink it's the original site. 
I followed the link that you sent me and I'm not sure what a cmd prompt is and I don't know how to open it. Guess I'm not as computer literate as I thought  

Thanks again!!


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

While in Internet Explorer, click on Tools/Internet Options/Advanced. Scroll down and uncheck "Display a notification about every script error". Click apply. Reboot for changes to take effect.


----------



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

It is unchecked. I already did that but it didn't help.
Thanks anyway!!


----------



## timnisa (Jul 14, 2004)

trying to switch to DSL when everthing is hooked up I get can't find sever something seem to be wrong with internet explorer browser, I get can't display page even though the page is being sent if I come way of aol it works DSL is disconnected at this time


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

to get to cmd
start>run>cmd>


----------



## timnisa (Jul 14, 2004)

went to run typed cmd hit ok and nothing happened


----------



## timnisa (Jul 14, 2004)

also tried ipconfig in run black screen with words pops up for about 2sec. and gone


----------



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

I tried the "start>run>cmd> and a dialog box came up saying the windows can not find "cmd". If "cmd" is the same as "dos", I tried the instructions from the link that you sent and in "dos" it says "invalid action". 

Thanks again


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i thought ME, XP and 2K worked on cmd maybe its command which 98 wants - anyway you need to get to a dos prompt - thats all we are doing


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

IN DOS at what point to you get the error - on what command
That tip I gave my only apply to XP ??
http://www.computing.net/windowsme/wwwboard/forum/43178.html
http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/scriptex.htm


----------



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

The error occurs on the first command. I went to the two new links that you sent me and did everything they say and it still didn't work. None of the script errors match the one that I get. Mine says that the error is an "invalid character". This is very frustrating!!!! I've spent hours on the computer searching for a solution. 
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

back to basics first

Have you attempted to click "enable" on the Custom Security levels?
- In IE, click TOOLS
- Click INTERNET OPTIONS
- Click SECURITY tab
- For both INTERNET and LOCAL INTRANET click CUSTOM LEVEL and look at your Java settings. Enable anything listed as Prompt or disable.

This set will show you your java status
https://www.clipstream.com/help/visitorhelp.shtml

this may also help
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...43-7E4B-4622-86EB-95A22B832CAA&displaylang=en


----------



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

After all this, a light bulb went off in my head and I disabled my ad blocking on my norton internet explorer and the error went away!!!!! I am sooo sorry that I made you waste your time!! Although, I truely appreciate all that you have done!! Thanks sooooooooooo much!!

Lisa

p.s. one more thing (if I dare), how do I mark this thread fixed?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no problem - click on the red triangle and send a request to close.


----------

